# 24/7 outside vs stalled



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer my horse outside 24/7/365 but he does not share my opinion.

I think horse owners need to keep an open mind and do what's best for their horse. My horse does not like nor want to be out in the rain or snow and would prefer to stay in - even if he's the only horse in the barn. He's made his preference clear so I oblige it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^This. Be aware of what your horse wants/likes. My gelding LOATHES a stall. He will tear down the barn to get out of one. So we threw him out in a field 24/7 365. Most of the horses where I board at are out 24/7, and IME most don't want to come in after they've had a taste. I agree that it's more healthy and IMO makes saner, happier horses. So I think it's best to leave the stall for special cases.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I think most horses prefer to be outside and with other horses. However, some horses who have always been kept in a stall may have come to feel more secure there.

I knew one woman who had always kept her horse in a stall until her husband said they could no longer afford to do so. She found a friend who let her keep her mare in a field with the other woman's gelding. The next time I saw this woman, she mentioned how her horse's hair no longer had its former luster, and how part of her mane had been rubbed (or chewed) off. I asked, "But is she happy?" The woman replied: "Oh, Yeah."

This woman went on to describe something else, however. There was a barn in the field which remained open. In bad weather such as a heavy rain, the gelding would remain outside while this woman's horse took shelter in the barn. The woman said her friend laughingly referred to her mare as "your sissy horse." The woman responded: "My smart horse."


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine is on 24/7 pasture board. She does have a run in shelter which she shares with a TB, a mini and a donkey. She loves it. I have the option to put her in a stall for a day or so if needed. Recently, I put her in a stall for an hour as I was waiting for the vet to arrive. At first she seemed excited, sniffed everything, looked out the window...but after 20 minutes she was bored and ready to go back out.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Mine is out 24/7 year round. He gets hay in the winter because of snow but he has two pastures to graze in (except when we're letting one grow) and access to the woods if we let them into the other pasture. Sometimes we let him and the cows graze in the big hay field during calving season or before it gets really cold.  Mine has access to the shed which is pretty big but sometimes he'll stand out in the rain or in a blizzard when there's plenty of room in the shed, like he'll stand right outside it in the snow. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never experienced a problem with stalled horses, even during many years at large show training barns of up to 150 stalls - if properly managed, most stalled horses will fare absolutely fine. If improperly managed, even horses turned out 24/7 can experience issues. There is no one best option across the board, it has to be what's best for the individual horse.

When I bought my horse, I boarded him in a paddock w/3 sided shed so his 20 month old body had the option for constant movement. He was MISERABLE when fly season hit, covered in welts, blisters, and rubbing himself raw from itching no matter what fly control methods I tried, even though the other paddocked horses were fine. Once it hit 100°F, he also started with excessive sweating and a constantly elevated respiration rate, so I moved him to stall board. A year and a half later, he still gets turned out 16 hours a day in the Texas summer, but spends the hottest part of each day in a stall under a fan. He's happy as a clam and super healthy! During the winter, he's in the barn if it's below 30°F (a rarity in Dallas) or raining/snowing/muddy/icy, but otherwise turned out and still happy as can be.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

we have 30 head of horses they are outside 24/7/365. I don't know if they like it or not non of them have ever said if they like it or not. Here in Montana we can get down into the -30's and lower in the winter. I feed hay all winter and they all do fine. It is something a horse has to be used to to take a stalled horses and throw them out all at once I feel is wrong it should be done slowly over time. 
It would be nice to have a stall or two for when horses are sick or needing doctored. 
The only time I feel sorry for my horses is when its cold and rainy as long as they are dry and have a belly full of hay they are fine. But man when its just above freezing and its raining that sucks.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Every horse is an individual and should be treated as such. Generalizations and broad statements across all individuals will always be met with plenty of "exceptions". Each horse will have different preferences between stalls, shelters, outside, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree it is "best" and most natural for the horse to be outside 24/7. However. Our are always shut in a paddock in the barn, and when I was caring for them were always in for the night.

I like to give them bedding to encourage them to lie down. It is easier to feed them separately without needing to back out late at night. I like knowing they are safe and secure while I am not able to be watching them.

We have a lot of predators, including mountain lions, in the immediate area and due to that and possible storms/downed fencing, just general "not watching" at 2 am we will always keep them close to the barn.

My Arab LOVES his stall and LOVES his massive pile of bedding. He was kept in a stall for 13 years.
My Foxtrotter dislikes his stall. He is well behaved but makes a mess and spends a lot of time with his head over the door wanting out. He was a ranch horse from out west.
The Icelandic would prefer to be out but given the option (with the door open) would probably end up inside anyways. She's definitely in between. She was imported and I am guessing not stalled much in Iceland. The lady we got her from had her in at night and out during the day.

Definitely a part of it is what they are used to and ultimately what they prefer. Also, due to that some horses just cannot tolerate one or the other.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It depends on too many things.
For horses to live out 24/7 they need a good amount of acreage or the pasture soon turns sour from all the poo and pee on it - but for many horses that amount of free grazing is a fast track to laminitis. 
You also need access to shelter that they'll feel safe to use - a lot of horses are afraid to go in a confined space with other horses so they get to stand out in the weather and the biting bugs while their buddies enjoy the respite from it
And if a horse was born and raised to be stabled it doesn't see the great outdoors as a desirable place to be 24/7 any more than we'd want to go back to living in caves with no heating or electricity
I've recently bought 2 horses that became hysterical if they were expected to stop out too long or to tolerate bugs so its a new learning curve for them. When its snowy in the winter they spend most of their time waiting to be let into the barn because they know they have a choice. 
Most stables horses can see other horses and even though my lot are outside with each other they show no interest at all in playing and rarely get close to each other - in fact anything that dares to touch Looby is treated with a loud squeal of protest and a sharp pair of hooves


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Except for an injury that would require it, I will never stall my horse again. Seeing the difference in her from when she was stalled (with a large run) to being outside 24/7 was the biggest deciding factor. It's healthier in many different ways, both mentally and physically.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

CowboyBob said:


> we have 30 head of horses they are outside 24/7/365. I don't know if they like it or not non of them have ever said if they like it or not. Here in Montana we can get down into the -30's and lower in the winter. I feed hay all winter and they all do fine. It is something a horse has to be used to to take a stalled horses and throw them out all at once I feel is wrong it should be done slowly over time.
> It would be nice to have a stall or two for when horses are sick or needing doctored.
> The only time I feel sorry for my horses is when its cold and rainy as long as they are dry and have a belly full of hay they are fine. *But man when its just above freezing and its raining that sucks*.



this, unfortunately, is the weather condition of Western Washington through much of the winter; wet and cold, but not dry cold.
still, as long as the wind is not blowing , they have really long coats, and if you've ever worn a wet wool sweater, you know that even wet, they are warm.

I have been at a "barn" where the horses are out 24/7 so long that Ive forgotten what it's like to go get your horse out of a stall, strip a stall, feed in a stall. it seems quite odd to me.

I must say, there is not one horse in the herd of about 15 that has real behavior issues. they are all, "catch me and ride me" easy. that was not the case when I was at a big barn where the horses got at best 2 hours of turn out in a dry paddock, alone, a day. it was take me out, lunge me, now ride me.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My gelding loves being out, even in the pouring rain and howling wind he will either stand under a tree or out in the open instead of under the shelter. I do not think he would do good in a barn setting where he is kept stalled a majority of the time


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine are loose 24/7. They have a big run in they can get into but rarely use it. They use it more in the summer when the bugs are biting than getting out of the weather.

I use a fraction of the bedding I did when they were stalled. I often see them walk out just to go and walk back inside. 3 mares...wasn't so lucky with the gelding but the ladies are kind to me in that department.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

Stall raised here. 

My gelding loves his stall. He likes being turned out too. I used to turn him out all day every other or every three days. After 5-6 hrs he's pacing and ready to be back in his stall. 
Lately I've tried a different method, he gets put out for two-four hrs each day. Always in late afternoon. By evening he's ready to be back in his stall. 

As for stall raising. I prefer a horse that is raised this way. I sleep better knowing he's in at night. I don't want him out in Inclimate weather. Nutrition is better when stall raised. And u rarely see an obese horse that's stall raised. Whereas most pasture raised horses are over weight. Course this is dictated by the human owner.....


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

My mare is on 24/7 pasture... 40 beautiful acres subject to a herd of 18. They in that pasture from the time that spring begins to warm up, until around October when we start getting snow. (You heard me... Our winter starts in mid-October. Sigh.) When it starts to get cold we move them to the slightly smaller pasture (somewhere around 20 acres) which is directly connected to the barn. They have the option of shelter when they want it, and we put them in during any kind of storm. It seems to be a good system and the horses are healthy and happy and well-mannered. (Except for one gelding that they randomly take out of the herd for a couple weeks at a time to graze by himself elsewhere before returning him... at which time he decides he's the big boss and goes wild.)


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

24/7 outside is better than in, but its fine for a horse to stat in if he wants to or if its cold and taint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I meant to say rainy not taint, haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have one who is out 24/7-the retired one. He is better out there and happier, and it is better for his arthritis. The one I ride-has a stall. I am too lazy to have to go out into the field and get him every time I want to ride. He is out at least 12 hours a day though. The other issue is that he needs a grazing muzzle, and the only time he gets a break from it is when he is in. I also do not want him sun bleached. However-when he was in training he was not out at all for 8+ months and was fine with that also. I do not agree with a lifetime of that however, which is what some of the show barns do. Horses need to be horses at some point.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Our season of winter seems to be nothing but wet in the UK, there is nothing worse for keeping stock than driving rain, with a cold wind so, mine would come in at nights. 

I would try to use just three fields which come the end of winter, would be nothing but mud so, either they ruined the whole acreage by giving then the run of it all or bring them in at nights.

When young horses are so wet they are standing under a hedge, heads down, backs hunched and shivering hard, refusing to move to come to hay or feed then it is time for them to come in.

In the summer they would want to come in away from th flies so it was reversed. In by day and out at nights.

The youngsters all had big loose barns that they went into together and the ridden horses had their own stables. When they walk in and go to their respective stables and spend most of the day lying down or dozing then they were saying thanks!

One thing that happened on many occasions wa I would open the loose barn door for the youngsters to go out to the field. If it was chucking it down they would walk to the top of the track, turn and walk back in. 
I'm pretty certain where they would rather be!

Another reason that the ridden horses were stabled in the winter was because they were in hard work. They were clipped out so being out 24/7 was not really an option. 
They did get turn out but again unless the weather was good, they would go out, roll in the muddiest patch return to th gate waiting to be brought in.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If outside 24/7 they should have access to shelter. One that is large enough so someone doesn't get pushed out or several shelter depending on number of horses. There are less bugs in a shelter and need to get out of the elements even in nice weather.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

I would much rather have my gelding out 24/7 than stalled on a daily basis (at night.) 

My BO will bring him in if the weather is absolutely awful, even though he does have a shelter in his paddock. He does fine in a stall and doesn't mind being stalled, but I definitely think he's happier being out. 

I think it's good for horses to be OK with being stalled in case of emergencies, etc. but obviously some are going to prefer one over the other. I personally hope to keep my current/future horses out 24/7 as much as possible.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

my guy was raised in a pasture, with a herd of other Morgans. Somewhere along the years he has come to appreciate his stall. His situation now he has a stall with a built on paddock, that the BO only closes the door to outside in extreme weather. (even then he kicked the inside stall door trying to get out during an ice storm. ..eek) 

I've tried stall at night out during the day, he does not like it. Pacing the fence if he's out too long, or causing trouble if he's in too long. He would rather come and go as he pleases from his stall. He's happy that way. And his back legs don't swell from being stalled all night.

If i had my own place, he'd have his own field with a shelter and a neighborly horse across a fence to keep him company.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

My horses are and will always be outside 24/7, save for extreme circumstances. My mare, and my filly too when I had her, were outside in pasture be it raining, storming, snowing, 100 degrees or -30 degrees. A nice shelter was provided and never used. The one mare I have now goes absolutely bonkers in a stall. I find that many horses who seem to prefer stalls don't have the option of a pasture - they are turned out in a dry lot or a paddock, where they don't have grass or much room to run, and don't always have shelter. Of course in that situation they'd prefer a stall - it's cool, shaded and without biting flies.

I think horses that prefer to be stalled over a legitimate grassy pasture with buddies are few and far between.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well mine are pacing up and down wanting to come in because they think its way too hot and way too many flies to be comfortable outside!!!
Even though they get ridden most days - and worked quite hard - even on the small acreage we have here they would get overweight really fast if I didn't do something to restrict their grazing - and even with what I do they are far from looking lean


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

There are places where 24/7/365 turnout is terrific. IMHO the soggy Midwest and New England are NOT. You get more snow and ice than I do, but a horse is tough, when he can dry out his feet and not burn winter calories keeping warm against a stiff NWesterly wind, or slip and break a knee on ice.
My horses are 24/7 turnout from mid-April to early, mid-November, with shelter from the sun. The rest of the year they are stalled at night so that they can lay down on clean bedding and get a really good rest. If it isn't storming or we haven't had a layer of ice, they are turned out out early morning, and put away early evening, about 12 hours each winter turnout and winter stalling.
You and I just don't live in those dry, low humidity areas of the country that are really, again, IMHO, a lot healthier for the horse.
Just some food for thought.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Something I have found with field shelters is that horses rarely ever use them unless it is hot and flies are about. 

A friend of mine wanted to keep all her horses out 24/7, mostly brood mares and youngsters. They were loosing a lot of weight from shivering off all she fed them and would not use the shelters. 

She then got some donkeys which have far more sense than horses! The donkeys all would go into the shelters followed by the horses.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

They do just fine with 24/7 turnout in northern New England. As long as they can get out of the wind and wet and have plenty of forage the weather doesn't bother them a bit. The go in their run in more in the summer to escape the bugs than they do in the winter. At -35 they were outside messing around. I was the one that didn't stick around long.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I really do think it depends on the individual. There are pros and cons to each, even with my gelding.

For example, he enjoys being outside because there is more stimulation, and he can more easily see other horses.

On the other hand, he is shielded from the elements while inside, and has a ton of soft bedding. These are both good on his old bones. <3 

Another thing to consider is 'breakouts'. For example, there are 200+ confirmed cases of VS in Colorado right now, and almost as many quarantined barns. Most likely, it is fly born. My horse is now inside, where there are essentially no flies due to a very effective fly control system (timed sprayers) in the barn.
Just another thing to think about.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you can put up a shelter where they had access for rain/snow cover in winter and shade for summer and a nice big pasture, i think that would be ideal. I have some horses that will break out of the pasture, they roll under the hot wire, whats a little zap for some extra hay ..lol
some love the pasture. I love the pasture less work for me.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> Something I have found with field shelters is that horses rarely ever use them unless it is hot and flies are about.


this is true of my 4...They have a partial barn they can go into but do not do it unless it is really hot and buggy...otherwise they are outside 24/7/365 even in the rain sleet wind and snow...and usually when out there they have a few places in the shade they like to go to relax in the afternoons...my boys have been stalled on occasion when necessary and they seemed to do okay with it, but they are happier out 24/7 and this was true even last winter which around here was a record severe winter...but my boys were fine out there, they are belgian heavy draught horses and grow very long thick coats. they transform into yaks in the winter, lol...their breed is prone to stocking up so i like them to be out all the time where they have to move. They are on 25 acres all the time and it works out well for us...


----------

